
Microsoft creates 5000-person AI division - transcranial
http://news.microsoft.com/2016/09/29/microsoft-expands-artificial-intelligence-ai-efforts-with-creation-of-new-microsoft-ai-and-research-group/#sm.00000dc4b2waghefhrxcgap7egc9c
======
olympus
The link title is misleading. MS will not have 5k people working on AI. They
merged their MS Research and their AI engineering team. It's not like they are
going to drop all the other research they are doing to focus solely on AI. The
new org is called the AI and Research Group. This is just a reorganization to
democratize some of the resources available within MS.

~~~
kowdermeister
I don't understand how that's not the same. Ok, they are not hiring 5000 new
people, but the end result is the same.

~~~
basch
there are people who research things besides AI

------
0xFFC
This seems good strategy. I am no expert, but AFAIK Microsoft research
division is maybe (the) most advanced and most achieved research division in
whole industry. Just look at people with H-Index more than 30 who works in
Microsoft research.

~~~
hood_syntax
I wouldn't be surprised, they are very happy to pay smart people to work part
time on their favorite problems (Simon Peyton Jones for example)

------
xedarius
Remember when we missed 'The Internet' ... let's not miss 'AI'

------
learningbot
Microsoft is going in right direction. New CEO seems to know what he is doing.

------
Houshalter
That's scary. The world is rushing full speed towards AGI. Yet few are working
on or care about the hard problem of actually controlling AGI.

------
faragon
So Microsoft finally will be able to implement Clippy properly :-)

~~~
DanBC
Clippy is pretty interesting because they had a good product, and then removed
a bunch of features which turned it into a sucky awful product.

[http://robotzeitgeist.com/tag/bayesian-inference-
engine](http://robotzeitgeist.com/tag/bayesian-inference-engine)

~~~
faragon
Sure, that was the intention of the pun ;-)

